# California Threatens To Shut Down Uber, Lyft, Sidecar Over Airport Rides



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

*California Threatens To Shut Down Uber, Lyft, Sidecar Over Airport Rides*

*http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhu...ut-down-uber-lyft-sidecar-over-airport-rides/*


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

This is gonna hurt. I bought the FasTrak transponder specifically for LAX trips. I've been there twice today. It's bad enough we can't pickup there, but we need those drop offs.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

**** me sideways...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I went to LAX twice yesterday, Uber never mentioned two week cease and decist letter, or go out of business entirely?

Seems like Uber / lyft need to beg airports for forgiveness.. And figure out a way to pay the vig!

LAX and DWP are the only things in L.A. that MAKE money for the city, this gives them muscle to pass any rules they like.., I imagine SFO is the same.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

WHAT!!??!! LAX drop offs are my meat & potatoes!
They cut that and all I'll have left is cheap bastards wanting penny rides!


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

There is zero way for Uber or Lyft to prevent airport pickups. People will still move the pin over and drivers will still be waiting just outside. 

Guess the hotel and rental car shuttles are going to be extra busy.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I think the fear is that they will start setting up drivers by requesting rides and then ticketing/impounding. I dont think this will fly in court though. I mean come on,, can I still give me friend from Kansas a ride to the airport when he comes to visit?!


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> I think the fear is that they will start setting up drivers by requesting rides and then ticketing/impounding.


I'm actually surprised they haven't started doing this.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I had a airport police officer roll right up on his segway to my open door and look inside my car as I was making a pickup. Fortunately when picking up I always put the uber phone in my console and my other phone in my pocket, stash the cords on the side of the seat. Nothing to see as he inspected the inside of my car. I pull the phones back out as I pull away.


----------



## jakeV (Apr 10, 2014)

Lax airport dropoffs still ok

http://www.scpr.org/blogs/economy/2...hreatens-to-revoke-permits-for-ridesharing-c/


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Ya in SF we can't drop off either. Why is that Uber doesn't communicate these things? We always have to hear or see in the news. I'm sure Uber gets the warning letter.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

jakeV said:


> Lax airport dropoffs still ok
> 
> http://www.scpr.org/blogs/economy/2...hreatens-to-revoke-permits-for-ridesharing-c/


I've seen articles stating that they're going after drop offs and pickups, and others state its only pickups. I've only done one Uber pickup by a passenger who moved the pin onto Century Blvd and called me after I accepted. Lyft's system still allows requests from LAX. I leave the Lyft/Uber driver apps off until i'm out of the area. Burbank Airport has been OK with pickups and drop offs, and I hope this remains the case.

For awhile recently the Uber app was sometimes allowing airport requests, but they seem to have fixed it. Riders can still move the pin over though.


----------



## jakeV (Apr 10, 2014)

This article says spokesperson for LAx says drop offs are ok.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

If UBER paid the airport Tax, then they would be given access. It's then simply added to the client bill. Conflict over, business can continue, drivers aren't harassed 

This is UBER's confrontationist management style. But they are throwing UBERX drivers out as cannon-fodder. Drivers are copping the stress on behalf of UBER who see it all as free advertising that appeals to the GEN Y demographic that love this anti-establishment crap.


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

Yaaaawnnn - same ol same old I say - Uber really have the minerals as a man once said - do you know which great movie thats from???


----------



## sharmarke (May 8, 2014)

This issue happened in San Diego airport few months ago. I have TCP and airport permit but the airport authority officers stopped me and ask me if I'm picking up uber customers. I said yes since I have all my legal document to pick up from the airport, so they issue me $80 dollar ticket and said don't use uber to pick up from the airport only pick up your personal clients. The next day I went to talk with the airport authority manager, he said uber doesn't have airport permit and they need to apply one since then you can't use their app. Uber paid my ticket and they got me a lawyer. Now they work out the issue and they allow us to pick up from the airport again.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Here's info from the Los Angeles / LAX Website: http://www.lawa.org/welcome_LAX.aspx?id=132

There are also posts/comments from different transportation sectors including Uber Official. Don't have time today to fully read the 27 page draft from LAX titled " NON-EXCLUSIVE LICENSE AGREEMENT BETWEEN THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES AND <TNC Company Name> COVERING TRANSPORTATION NETWORK COMPANY SERVICES TO AND FROMLOS ANGELES INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT (LAX) " but do notice the draft title does specify " To AND From ".

_" TRANSPORTATION NETWORK COMPANIES AT LAX: SOLICITATION OF COMMENTS_


_The California Public Utility Commission is issuing permits to Transportation Network Companies (TNCs) allowing private vehicles to be used for commercial transportation services. Los Angeles World Airports is considering a pilot program to permit TNCs, and associated private vehicles, to operate at LAX. The pilot program would include issuing a Non-Exclusive License Agreement to TNCs to operate at LAX under specific conditions. Please view the draft Non-Exclusive License Agreement "TNC DRAFT Permit"_


_ We thank all of those who submitted comments on the draft Transportation Network Company Non-Exclusive License Agreement. These comments are a vital part of the process on how to best serve LAX ground transportation stakeholders and passengers. Hyperlinks to these comments can be found here. These hyperlinks will be available until August 30, 2014 _

_Several modes of ground transportation operate at LAX to facilitate the movement of passengers and visitors to and from the airport."_

Uber Official response to Draft: http://www.lawa.org/uploadedFiles/LAX/pdf/TNC comment 15.pdf


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Here's info from the Los Angeles / LAX Website: http://www.lawa.org/welcome_LAX.aspx?id=132
> 
> There are also posts/comments from different transportation sectors including Uber Official. Don't have time today to fully read the 27 page draft from LAX titled " NON-EXCLUSIVE LICENSE AGREEMENT BETWEEN THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES AND <TNC Company Name> COVERING TRANSPORTATION NETWORK COMPANY SERVICES TO AND FROMLOS ANGELES INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT (LAX) " but do notice the draft title does specify " To AND From ".
> 
> Uber Official response to Draft: http://www.lawa.org/uploadedFiles/LAX/pdf/TNC comment 15.pdf


Part of the response seems to dodge the insurance issue. Say someone is waiting for a ping, or they just dropped someone off and ended the ride. They now pull away from the curb, and wham, hit a pedestrian or car or whatever. Now the insurance coverage has dropped from 1 million to 50/100/25, which is terribly low for a commercial operation.

"As background, Rasier has a policy that provides $1,000,000 commercial coverage from the moment a driver accepts a ride request to when the passenger is dropped off, including $1,000,000 third-party liability coverage and $1,000,000 of uninsured/underinsured motorist bodily injury coverage. This exceeds the CPUC requirements for TNCs, which do not mandate uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage. Before the ride request is accepted, Rasier's policy provides contingent coverage for a driver's liability at the highest requirement for private autos of any state in the U.S: $50,000/individual/incident for bodily injury, $100,000 total/incident for bodily injury and $25,000/incident for property damage."


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Here are a couple of sections that indicate all they want is the access fee - this access fee here in Sydney is logged and charged to the rider by UBER - so I can't see where the problem is. Uber simply has to pass the fee it collects. It's always been about the fees - JUST PAY THEM UBER! AND MAKE YOUR DRIVER's LIVES HASSLE-FREE!

_4.3.3 Licensee and any and all of its TNC Drivers, employees, and/or agents shall comply with the rules regarding entrance into the Geo-fence at all times. Licensee will use the Geo-fence to monitor and track TNC Drivers using the Mobile App to service Airport related passengers. Licensee will demonstrate to the City that each TNC Driver shall leave the Geo-fenced area expeditiously after discharging a passenger unless such TNC Driver has an arranged passenger pick-up within the Geo-fenced area without having made an additional circuit around the Airport after a passenger drop off.

4.3.4 The Mobile App shall allow City to log and report all instances in which a TNC Vehicle enters Airport property to discharge or pick-up a passenger(s) matched through the Mobile App or other acceptable means. Such logs and reports shall be used to determine the Trip Fees to be paid to Airport by Licensee as set forth in this License Agreement.

4.3.5 Licensee will notify City and the TNC Driver and cancel the rights of the TNC Driver and TNC Vehicle to operate at the Airport if found to violate the Geo- fence boundaries more than once during the Term of this License Agreement. If City notifies the Licensee that Licensee's TNC Driver was operating in violation of the PUC, DMV, City and/or Airport Rules and Regulations and/or other city, state, and federal rules and regulations, then Licensee shall cancel the TNC Driver's and corresponding TNC Vehicle's right to operate at the Airport, within forty-eight (48) hours from City's issuance of a notice to Licensee of such violation.

(Skipped a number of paragraphs)

Section 5. Fees.

5.1 Trip Fees. Except as hereinafter provided, Licensee shall pay to City the following trip fee ("Trip Fee") for the license rights granted herein for services rendered at Airport:

5.1.1 The Trip Fee shall be Four Dollars* ($4.00) per vehicle trip *or as subsequently amended by the Board of Airport Commissioners during periodic reviews of fees.

5.1.2 "Trip" Defined. "Trip" shall, subject to exceptions hereinafter stated, be defined as any Licensee scheduled entrance by a TNC Driver while using the TNC Mobile Application in any manner, to the upper departure level of Airport's central terminal area ("CTA") in their TNC registered personal (non-commercial) vehicle ("TNC Vehicle"). Passenger pick up locations and Airport access areas may be amended by the Executive Director in the Operation of Commercial Vehicles Transporting Passengers at Los Angeles International Airport (LAX) Rules and Regulations ("Airport Rules and Regulations") to meet operational needs. 
_


----------

